# Polaris Scrambler Plowing



## TJ548 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Polaris Scrambler Plowing VIDEO*

I've been using this setup for 4 years and have pushed some very heavy snow just fine. I used to worry that the scrambler, without a low gear, would have problems. Thought I'd put up a little video from my security cameras just for fun.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7Ml_ZBd5bM


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice video, seems to work well but I do not see 6 inches there....probably just me


----------



## TJ548 (Jan 5, 2009)

nepatsfan;1407781 said:


> Nice video, seems to work well but I do not see 6 inches there....probably just me


I know, I know... 

The storm came from the NW so this area of the driveway is sheltered. Out on the end of the drive it was 5-6. Just barely worth plowing and temps are predicted in the mid 40s this week. What is up with this winter?


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

What kind of security cams? Are they HD? Looks to be night vision? PoE? good quality video.

Thx


----------



## TJ548 (Jan 5, 2009)

jmbones;1408321 said:


> What kind of security cams? Are they HD? Looks to be night vision? PoE? good quality video.
> 
> Thx


Yes, the quality is pretty amazing nowadays. This is a Revo system you can get at Sam's Club. It's not HD quality but pretty impressive. The cameras helped us catch a neighborhood prowler last hear.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

you must have the 500, i had a new 2000 400 4x4 i would never use that lol,not torque like the 500 had,


----------

